# Anyone know where I can find a Tranducer for a Humminbird



## BloodStone (Feb 19, 2009)

*TCR ID-1 fish finder (455 high definition transducer)?*
I've tried the Humminbird website, Ebay, shop.com etc.. but nada!  
Thanks!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you look on the Hummingbird website? I had broken the one on my Lowrance and went o the site and it had a phone number I called and had them ship me a new one.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2009)

I found this... but it's for a TCR ID-10.. .not sure of the difference between an ID-1 and ID-10

https://www.getfeetwet.com/products...EG-TRANSOM-MOUNT-TRANSDUCER-WHS-8__11170.aspx

Above is the low def (NOT THE HIGH DEF, the SHS-6-16 HIGH SPEED) transducer for that particular unit... The TCR 101 runs at a frequency of 455KHz. The SHS-6-16 and SHS-6-40 transducers use elements that were designed to be operated at 455KHz. Both will work with your TCR 101.

Here is the manual for your FF if you don't already have it

https://www.manualnguide.com/dl/15977/


----------



## Crappiejoe (Feb 19, 2009)

I needed one for mine and the humminbird site has a lot.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 19, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I found this... but it's for a TCR ID-10.. .not sure of the difference between an ID-1 and ID-10
> 
> https://www.getfeetwet.com/products...EG-TRANSOM-MOUNT-TRANSDUCER-WHS-8__11170.aspx
> 
> ...



WOW! Thanks Russ. :beer: I'll definitely be checking this out.
Btw, to everybody else who replied & offered help I say thanks & I *DID* contact Humminbird through their website via email also by phone & I gave them all the info & they told me essentially (in a polite & professional manner) "sucks to be you" :lol: :x


----------

